# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Lạ miệng với cơm rang cua phố cổ - Các quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## cudidi

> *Cơm rang cua
> *
> _Địa điểm: 41 Đường Thành
> _
> _>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cơm rang cua_


Quán Xôi bà Thảo từ nhiều năm nay vẫn là một địa chỉ đáng tin cậy trong top những món ngon phố cổ. Cứ xế chiều, con phố nhỏ bỗng trở nên nhộn nhịp, xôn xao bởi hàng xôi giò chả khét tiếng này. 













_Menu cập nhật đến ngày 5/5/2012

_
Người ta tìm đến Xôi bà Thảo bằng niềm háo hức được thưởng thức những  loại xôi ngon dẻo, đặc biệt trong hương vị là lạ, độc đáo của cua. Xôi chả cua là một trong những món đắt hàng nhất. Chả cua ở đây thơm ngon, ngọt và ngậy hơn các loại chả thông thường.





*
Xôi chả cua 22k/đĩa*







*Xôi ruốc lạp sường 22k/đĩa

*
Nhưng nhắc đến xôi bà Thảo, ngoài các loại xôi, không thể không kể đến một món đặc trưng của quán: *Cơm rang cua*. Cơm được rang với trứng, chỉ đơn giản có hành phi vàng rộm, dưa chuột và ruốc cua. Vị cua đậm đà, ngai ngái, ăn hơi lạo xạo trong miệng. Với những người lần đầu tiên thưởng thức món này có lẽ không quen lắm, nhưng một khi đã biết thế nào là cơm rang cua, có thể bạn sẽ nghiện ngay. Bởi cái vị lạ miệng của thứ cua được giã nhỏ, xao thật kĩ, cơm rang cua cũng trở thành một bữa trưa hoặc bữa chiều thú vị của nhiều người dân khu phố cổ này.




*Cơm rang cua 48k/đĩa.
*
*
>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cơm rang cua
*

Nguồn: didau.org

_Cùng khám phá Các quán ăn ở Hà Nội – Cac quan an o Ha Noi_

----------


## thuty

Đã từng ăn xôi ở đây, giò chả ở đây ngon thật

----------


## khoan_gieng

Nhìn đĩa xôi mà thấy đã thật  :cuoi1:

----------


## trang

nhjn dia com to ưa,an xong chac boi thuc lun.nhjn hap dan that.

----------


## hoahongcodon111

hấp dẫn hấp dân xôi rang ức ực

----------


## hoahongcodon111

hấp dẫn hấp dân xôi rang ức ực, tớ muốn đi liền cơ

----------


## hoahongcodon111

chả ngon ha? tưởng xôi ngon chủ yếu là xôi mà,chắc pahir đi ăn mới đánh giá dc

----------


## lunas2

chẹp chẹp... ngon thật

----------


## saohoa

Chả cua ăn ngon lắm
kết hợp vs cơm rang thì đúng là cặp đôi hoàn hảo  :cuoi1:

----------


## thunhunguyet

m ăn quán nè rùi... nc là ngon

----------


## h20love

quán nè nổi tiếng mà m chưa dc đến ăn lần nào... khi nào rủ mấy đứa bạn qua đó ăn mới dc

----------


## Chimera

Nhìn bát sôi chả tuyệt cú mèo

----------


## littlegirl

giá cũng hơi mắc nhỉ? không biết ngon không? muốn thử quá

----------


## rose

trông ngon đó nhưng mình hok thích xôi lắm.

----------


## lovetravel

xôi quán này đúng là quá tuyệt

----------


## rose

ngon nhể, chưa được ăn chả cua bao giờ.

----------

